# De Concha y Perla, Truxillo - La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonitas estas ventanas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lindas fotos.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

son super tomas, que buena resolucion de la camara.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*De Concha y Perla​*









































































Cortesìa de Lilacwhispers​


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy bellas las fotos!

¡Gracias Andrés!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonitas fotos, la marinera es uno de los bailes que más me gusta.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2009)

Que tal camara, estas son fotos para almanaques, preciosas..


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

:bowtie:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Interior de la Catedral ...































































By TimothyShoup​


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que sobrio y bonito el interior de la catedral.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

QUE BUENAS FOTOS, TRUJILLO LO MAXIMO.


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> *De Concha y Perla​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buenas fotos y por fin un tamaño respetable , que diferencia las fotos hechas con una reflex a las de una compacta.... todas las fotos estan preciosas , solo la primera que la edicion es pesima 

Saludos


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Gracias por el aporte Andrés, como dice Bajopontino, sobrio y bonito el interior de la catedral.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Salu2 Muchachos


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

me gusta como se vive la marinera en Trujillo


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

¡Así baila mi trujillana!


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

:eek2::eek2::eek2:...En verdad una estupenda colección de imágenes de la ciudad, buen trabajo, las últimas tomas, geniales, un precioso thread sin duda...:master::master::master:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Salu2 Muchachos :colgate:

Unas fotos del thread urbano de Trujillo, que me parecen adecuadas para este thread.



MIKE_USA2004 said:


> LA MARCHA POR LA PAZ EN TRUJILLO:


Crèditos a *MIKE_USA2004*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Linda ciudad... hay fotos para postales.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que cheveres las últimas fotos, situaciones pocas veces vistas....


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

BUENAS LAS FOTOS, ESTAN CONSAGRANDO A SACERDOTES.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos Andrés.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Q bella Trujillo q fotos felicitaciones


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me gustan mucho las fotos nocturnas de la Plaza de Armas de Trujio

saludos


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


>


Super buena toma!!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Impresionantes fotos inkan ! La panorámica esta de lujo, una de las mejores que he visto de la plaza de armas.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Preciosas fotos


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


>


Espectacular esta toma, en si ya es un baner de nuestra Plaza de Armas.


----------



## vitucho21 (Nov 4, 2007)

Que buenas imagenes Andres, esa panoramica esta fabulosa.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Saludos a todos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

De Noche ...


















































































Club La Libertad










Alexanderchw​


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que cheveres fotos ! no habia visto una foto tan detallada como aquella blanco y negro de una de las alegorias del monumento de la plaza de armas. Saludos !


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

muy buenas las fotos... uff excelentes  gracias andrew


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

ELMER said:


> Espectacular esta toma, en si ya es un baner de nuestra Plaza de Armas.


Si pues seriá bacan ver esa foto con banner en SSC.

Y las demas fotos ni que decir, estan estupendas!


----------

